# Williams BMW: Ho-Pin Tung will be the first Chinese Racing driver to test an F1 car



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

> 13.11.2003
> Tung: „Formula 1 is a class of its own"
> Ho-Pin Tung will be the first Chinese Racing driver to test an F1 car. Nevertheless, at the eve of his first test behind the wheel of the WilliamsF1 BMW the 20 year old young gun isn't too nervous.
> 
> ...


Personally, I think it's a very smart move of BMW Motorsports, given that:

1. Shanghai will be hosting a F1 event next year.
2. BMW has recently signed joint venture with Brilliance China Automotive for producing BMW in China.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

This is just a test run, he isn't applying for a job, right?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Personally, I think it's a very smart move of BMW Motorsports, given that:
> 
> 1. Shanghai will be hosting a F1 event next year.
> 2. BMW has recently signed joint venture with Brilliance China Automotive for producing BMW in China.


Actually those are probably the only reasons he is getting a test.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

They are always looking for potential test drivers. They've signed Marc Gene again and he will most likely do the bulk of their testing. I think they felt the load was pretty high last year since they didn't have Antonio Pizzonia and they were using Ralf and Juan a lot. They may sign Pizzonia again or maybe Tung. They tested a number of people this time last year too.

They start testing again on Nov 25.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

I thought teams were allowed only three drivers (two regulars, one tester). :dunno:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

elbert said:


> I thought teams were allowed only three drivers (two regulars, one tester). :dunno:


Ferrari was using Badoer and Massa at end last year and Williams had Pizzonia and Gene testing before Japan. I don't know specifically what the rules are though. There may be something next year that they can designate a third driver to run on Friday. This will be good because it will put more cars on the track during practice and give more exposure to the spectators who attend the races. I've attended F1 races for some years on and off and the format this year was exciting, but you just don't see enough of the cars. Once practice session and a single lap preliminary qualifying on Friday just isn't enough.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

this thread reminded me of an old girl friend, she was always a "hopin' " for some "tongue" :eeps: 

:angel:


----------

